# I will be off from P-Fury for a long time..



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

In seriously I will not be in here for a long time or I'm done with P-Fury...After the thread in pic forum people not showing respect and bashing putting me down..When I help out and all people give respect and great ful..but just one single thread made make me want to leave...

Anything goes with this team, problem, issue,etc....contact Coldfire and Ice..


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Naww P2PF don't leave ur an asset to p-fury. it's just that there stating their opinion. try to take it as positive criticism, i know ur tryin something that's hard to do. and there jus tellin u straight up. who cares there ur p's do what you want with them. Plus ur a wicked team leader. most questions i've ever asked u were one of the first to answer, and i took ur advise. cause it was right.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

You should think twice!! You are an asset to p-fury and our team. It would cause a big blow to p-fury and Team Eraispy if you where to leave. THINK TWICE!! I understand that some peeps are giving you hard times but its also their opinion. You too, have your own opinion.....This is a forum about piranhas, we all share our thoughts (bad or good)There will be arguements, there will be suggestions, and there will be agreements! It doesnt matter, but yours do!

IMO if it really bug you that much, Take a vacation but dont leave. Leaving doesnt solve anything..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Another goodbye thread









Doesn't anyone just leave quietly? There's been a couple times I left without saying anything (after Katrina, during heavy research times).

How does someone get MOTM and then leave (albeit temporarily) only a week or so later?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

You will be missed man, i hope you reconsider.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

just out of curiosity if 2p2f has left then why leave a response, hes not going to read it.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I dont want to see you ditch the site man. You give very good advice. I know some are calling you a hypocrate, but that isnt the case IMO. I would advise people to not drink and drive, but I still do it. That does not make me a hypocrate. I'm giving my best advise I can and know I should not be doing it myself, but do anyways.

I dont think the serras will work in that small of a tank but it could be possible, especially since your not planning on it being long-term. You may of got the 6 most chilled serras that ever lived. I hate to see a P get wasted like obviously a lot of others do. But there are plenty more. People fish for them and they get killed many other ways. Seems some members on here are not the nicest people in the world (more aggressive than thier piranhas). But who cares, dont give them advice. There are many different opinions on here. Some get bashed for using a nice fish as a feeder. And my advice to anyone who doesnt agree with something on a post...state your opinion nicely, if at all, and dont go back to the thread. 2P2F was just sharing what is going on. I by no means think dude is trying to show off. How many of us have our fish listed in our signature? 2p2f does not.

I had mentioned in the thread that "they live in the wild together". What I was getting at is there is a certain threshold that it could work. For example a 5000 gallon tank with a chevy V-8 running a massive powerhead to simulate the current, similar envirnment and all. I think it can be done under the right condition. Dont zoos have massive serra/ pygo tanks that work out ok? I really would like to see serras work together someday after the right circumstaces have been found. I only advise this with people who really know what they are doing. I personnally would not try it and I have kept Piranhas for 9 years, fish in general for 25+ years.

In conclusion I dont want to see a good member leave over a bunch of b.s.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

77gp454 said:


> I dont want to see you ditch the site man. You give very good advice. I know some are calling you a hypocrate, but that isnt the case IMO. I would advise people to not drink and drive, but I still do it. That does not make me a hypocrate. I'm giving my best advise I can and know I should not be doing it myself, but do anyways.


Actually, you're right...it doesn't make you a hypocrate.

It makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> I dont want to see you ditch the site man. You give very good advice. I know some are calling you a hypocrate, but that isnt the case IMO. I would advise people to not drink and drive, but I still do it. That does not make me a hypocrate. I'm giving my best advise I can and know I should not be doing it myself, but do anyways.


Actually, you're right...it doesn't make you a hypocrate.

It makes you a hypocrite.
[/quote]

Thanks for the spell check Dawg!

Hypocrite- a person who pretends to have virtues, moral or religious beliefs, principles, etc., that he or she does not actually possess.

Some one can give advice for the better of others and not be able to follow it themselves in every situation. That does not mean they are hypocrites. I believe drinking and driving is not a good idea and would recommend against it to anyone. I however am an alcoholic and live alone, so on occasion I go out and get drunk and how the hell else am I going to get home. And there are no taxi services in my particular area in case that was your next smart remark.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

acestro said:


> Another goodbye thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


acestro


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

2P2F hey don't worry buddy this site is mostly kids just do your thing don't give a sh*t what these high school children say...do what you want..NEVER let these kids tell you what to do...

don't leave because of these stupid fucks...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

you'll be back..


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

what thread caused this?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The closed one where he talked about how he bought a large amount of Serras for a cohab.

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?sh...p;#entry1859724


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i dont know 2p, you have been here long enough to antisipate the kind responce you got. hekc the "troll" even went easy on you.

though in this case i completely agreed with them.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks guys!...Every one are right on that thread..their have to right for their own opinion on it..I shouldn't be so sensitive about it.

I am not going to leave just of those opinion are not the same as mine, every one of in tittle of their opinion including mine. So there for I will not let these people make me feel I'm going to leave here. I've been long enough to know how most of you all...

Thanks for all words.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I havent been on here too long but I see you as being one of the site's most valueable members. That has nothing to do with the MOTM or any other thing but what I have read in the posts!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

10 and 1/2 hours. Good turn around time









glad you came to your senses so fast


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> 10 and 1/2 hours. Good turn around time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes dude!....I'm laughing with ya!...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Glad to see that you gave it some time to cool down, and now you are back in action.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

oh lawdddd ur worse than jimbo



2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> 10 and 1/2 hours. Good turn around time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes dude!....I'm laughing with ya!...
[/quote]
im laffin at ya! loll :rasp:


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> 10 and 1/2 hours. Good turn around time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes dude!....I'm laughing with ya!...
[/quote]

EDIT


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Sheesh man. WTF? lots of blah blah blah going on here.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I vote for a 10 day ban on anyone who makes a goodbye thread.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> I vote for a 10 day ban on anyone who makes a goodbye thread.


lol. the irony. Banning someone who is leaving the site.

Thats like getting fired and then saying you quit.

"YOU'RE Fired!"

"WTF? You can't fire me! I Quit!"

"too late douche. I already fired your ass! Yer outta here!"

.....later that day....

"I can't belive I got fired...."


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

acestro said:


> I vote for a 10 day ban on anyone who makes a goodbye thread.


No kidding...all goodbye threads are for are attention. The person posts them, crys about wanting to leave, people beg them to stay, ego is inflated, person retracts the threat.

Man acestro...how many "goodbye" threads have we seen over the years and how many actually leave and stay gone?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

..and then there are people that'll make fun of you...like in the other thread


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Geis said:


>


thats a good one welcome back hope u enjoy it p2pf


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

He chosed the right direction














back my friend!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> I vote for a 10 day ban on anyone who makes a goodbye thread.


No kidding...all goodbye threads are for are attention. The person posts them, crys about wanting to leave, people beg them to stay, ego is inflated, person retracts the threat.

Man acestro...how many "goodbye" threads have we seen over the years and how many actually leave and stay gone?
[/quote]

I almost went through the trouble of digging up those threads. That monster thread (a quick heads up) was a mockery of such threads. Seems the joke didn't sink in or stop such behavior.

note to self: a long time = 10.5 hours


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

note to self: a long time = 10.5 hours


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Please guys, dont make things worst as it already did. He made a wise decision to come back. To humiliate him about the time frame of his decision will only cause him to leave for good. As my team mate stated, he decided to leave for awhile OR quite for good. I believe, when he mention leaving for a while, it could mean taking a brake...Could be 10min, 1 hour, 10 hours, 1 year , days , weeks, who knows!!! But eventually he comes back (thank god he did).....All in all, dont push his buttons!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

These cries for attentions dont deserve pandering.

His view was wrong and people were pointing it out. And then he makes a scene saying he's leaving for a long time? And then returns in 10.5 hours? I'm sorry, that's kind of hard to ignore.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

acestro said:


> These cries for attentions dont deserve pandering.
> 
> His view was wrong and people were pointing it out. And then he makes a scene saying he's leaving for a long time? And then returns in 10.5 hours? I'm sorry, that's kind of hard to ignore.


An arguement gone sour, a disagreement, i can understand. Pointing out for his wrong doing is okay with me. But,IMO, it is wrong to embarrass him for his wrong doing. I understand where you are coming from, but teasing him about leaving the situation is wrong too. That's not right, this forum is to teach, educate, learn, argue, suggestions, etc. But teasing and embarrasing him is wrong. It is hard to ignore but pushing his buttons is not right!! The more peeps in this site, the better. If he was to leave, would that make you feel any better? it would not for me!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This whole forum is full of people razzing on each other. For crying out loud, your location is listed as "your gf's house". If someone does something dumb, they get made fun of. When I'm wrong I expect to have folks give me a hard time. That's just part of p-fury.

And of course I dont want him to leave, but if he does over this..... that would be just plain stupid.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

it's a god damn internet forum for christ sake. Who the hell cares what everybody says about anyone. Man up.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> This whole forum is full of people razzing on each other. For crying out loud, your location is listed as "your gf's house". If someone does something dumb, they get made fun of. When I'm wrong I expect to have folks give me a hard time. That's just part of p-fury.
> 
> And of course I dont want him to leave, but if he does over this..... that would be just plain stupid.


I wrote a bunch of stuff. But really this summed it all up.

QFMFT.

But just imagine how things would have went if I told you how I really felt.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

wow i missed alot not being on here for 18 hours...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> This whole forum is full of people razzing on each other. For crying out loud, your location is listed as "your gf's house". If someone does something dumb, they get made fun of. When I'm wrong I expect to have folks give me a hard time. That's just part of p-fury.
> 
> And of course I dont want him to leave, but if he does over this..... that would be just plain stupid.


I wrote a bunch of stuff. But really this summed it all up.

QFMFT.

But just imagine how things would have went if I told you how I really felt.
[/quote]
But com'on...let's be honest here. This guy dishes it out as much as the next guy. THEN...after one bad thread he turns around and says he is leaving with a goodbye cruel world thread...right after he was named member of the month!

Is that the actions of a Member of the Month?

For crying out loud...if I had a nickle for every time people gave me crap in a religious thread, I'd have...at least .30 cents! If you don't want people to comment, then one should not post it on the internet. And if you do, and people give you crap, who cares? It's the internet...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I wasn't going to mention the MOTM... however.... that's a very good point.

'goodbye cruel world'


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> This whole forum is full of people razzing on each other. For crying out loud, your location is listed as "your gf's house". If someone does something dumb, they get made fun of. When I'm wrong I expect to have folks give me a hard time. That's just part of p-fury.
> 
> And of course I dont want him to leave, but if he does over this..... that would be just plain stupid.


I wrote a bunch of stuff. But really this summed it all up.

QFMFT.

But just imagine how things would have went if I told you how I really felt.
[/quote]
But com'on...let's be honest here. This guy dishes it out as much as the next guy. THEN...after one bad thread he turns around and says he is leaving with a goodbye cruel world thread...right after he was named member of the month!

Is that the actions of a Member of the Month?

For crying out loud...if I had a nickle for every time people gave me crap in a religious thread, I'd have...at least .30 cents! If you don't want people to comment, then one should not post it on the internet. And if you do, and people give you crap, who cares? It's the internet...
[/quote]







spot on

im glad theres still some common sense on this forum


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I like grapes but only the purple ones, green grapes are just nasty.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

acestro said:


> This whole forum is full of people razzing on each other. For crying out loud, your location is listed as "your gf's house". If someone does something dumb, they get made fun of. When I'm wrong I expect to have folks give me a hard time. That's just part of p-fury.
> 
> And of course I dont want him to leave, but if he does over this..... that would be just plain stupid.


I totally agree, its just for fun.....to a certain extent. All in all, its a great forum, just dont take anything personal!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is the problem...you have someone that has represents their fishkeeping standards as above reproach with comments like.....


> but i would personally put 150g for 10 baby piranha for a couple of reason
> 
> 1. it could grow faster then put it in 55g
> 2. got more room to swim and hiding place.
> ...


And:


> here what i would do, but this just me.
> 
> 20g- 1 pygo-small to medium
> 
> ...


He not only advises people to not over stock tanks...but tells then it is something he would never do because of the consequences...and how much he cares for the fish. Then he turns around and posts that he is packing fish in tanks with the expectation of loosing them. Now...how in the world he expected to do this without anyone questioning him is beyond me. I dont care what you do with your fish or tanks...that is totally up to you...but when you put yourself out there as the model fish keeper...and then do something you have advised everyone and their sister against because "that is just me"....then expect to get a little backlash....just be man enough to suck it up and move on.

To put so much stock in what people say on this forum is redicilious......havent you ever heard "stick and stones can break my bones but words will never hurt me"


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Well said GG! Well said...



Grosse Gurke said:


> ...havent you ever heard "stick and stones can break my bones but words will never hurt me"


Yes I have! Followed with the ever popular "Here I sit all broken hearted, came to poop and only farted"

I can keep going all day long with poetry I know!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. I got very much so a "I can afford to let them die." feeling from the thread. money isn't the point. and getting a good deal shouldn't be the only reason for buying a bunch of fish. 
who cares if you saved a couple bucks by buying a bunch instead of just what you can house. that again is besides the point. Wanna save money set up a group buy with others. Don't buy 15 7" p's and stuff them in a 75 gallon tank and use the excuse. well I'm just trying to get the best ones.. or I will sell them off.. or I'm trying to see if this cohab will work. blah blah blah. all of that is bullshit. I'm sorry if the majority of members seen thru that and called him on it. but frankly if it were someone else he'd have been right there with us all saying the exact same thing.

So I don't see why he got so pissed when the feed back became negitive since he knew damn well what he is doing is WAY beond the line of approperate fish keeping.

To me it was more of a "look at me I'm soo cool I bought 1000 bucks worth of P's."
But whatever dude. He's still a cool dude. I don't hate him or think he's a douche bag or anything. I just think he is goign a little overboard lately.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

We all get sand in our vagina's from time to time. Like I've read too, I like it and expect to get sh*t when I mess up. When I first got on I remember a couple of fights I picked and lost.....lost badly. I went down like an altar boy. No offense (PastorJeff)








Nismo schooled me quickly but you take it in stride. If you're gonna leave then go I guess, but don't be a poor me case. Just my 2cents


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This is wild... I just noticed this thread... looks like it's gotten tons of attention!

There have been a couple times over the last few years that I've gotten so fed up on here that I've walked away for awhile.
The most recent was just a month or so ago.

I take a week or two off, and then I'm back...

This last time I was fed up I really flipped out and called some people every name in the book!
I was upset with the way things went on and on against me on one thread, I was at wit's end, and then when one person made a harmless joke about something, I flipped!

I look back now and literally laugh out loud at myself for acting so ridiculous.
(GG knows what I'm talking about here!)









Once I came to my senses and realized I was acting like a fool, I was so embarrassed I didn't think I could ever face GG again!
He was beyond cool though, and totally brushed/laughed the whole thing off.

But it's all cool... like we say in the Army... "Drive on soldier, drive on!"


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't believe keep coming on me like this!...but oh well, I deserves it. You all are right, you all are good and make sense here. you guys never make a mistake, it really good to hear it..now let get it over with me about my fish now...I'll move on with it.

you guys have leave me a very negative comment how I keep my piranha in my tank just for temp. buy bunch of piranha, and sell some after it right a way.

Now let me ask you this!...if you can answer me.

When a sponsor buy and imported piranha what do they do???

Their buy bunch of piranha and try to sell them right a way.
Their keep piranha in the same tank and some will over stock it.
Their don't care if the piranha healthy or not as long as their make the sale.
Their feed them feeder.

Now should sponsor should be proud off? how come I don't see and of you post and negetive comment in the sponsor forum" you over stocking the piranha" etc.....


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I can't believe keep coming on me like this!...but oh well, I deserves it. You all are right, you all are good and make sense here. you guys never make a mistake, it really good to hear it..now let get it over with me about my fish now...I'll move on with it.
> 
> you guys have leave me a very negative comment how I keep my piranha in my tank just for temp. buy bunch of piranha, and sell some after it right a way.
> 
> ...


im behind you on that one buddy


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> When a sponsor buy and imported piranha what do they do???


Although this is completely irrelevant to your situation...I will take a shot at answering your questions.


> Their buy bunch of piranha and try to sell them right a way.


They acclimate the fish and make sure they are healthy to sell. And then they sell them. They dont just open the importers box and then stuff the fish in a new box and ship them off.


> Their keep piranha in the same tank and some will over stock it.


They are a business..not a hobbyist...and it is not cost effective to give each fish a large tank. 


> Their don't care if the piranha healthy or not as long as their make the sale.


I believe you are wrong. There is no benefit from selling an unhealthy fish because they will either tarnish their reputation or need to replace the fish depending on the circumstances...Im sure you are making friends with the sponsors right and left with your post btw.


> Their feed them feeder.


So? Generally these fish are in a temporary environment..and not a permanent home. They need to feed these fish in the most cost effective and time effective way. If they want to feed feeders then so what?


> Now should sponsor should be proud off? how come I don't see and of you post and negative comment in the sponsor forum" you over stocking the piranha" etc.....


Why would anyone? They are not on the forums telling people how to care for their fish...and then bragging about doing the opposite. They are a business. That is what they are. Would you suggest people keep dogs in small kennels 24/7 like they do in pet shops? Just because a business does something one way in order to bring you a cost effective product...doesnt mean the new owner should emulate it.

Now...90% of the problem people had with your situation had little to do with the fish or tank space...but more to do with your attitude of "I just spent a bunch of $ on piranhas, I fully expect to loose a few, but it is my money, and I can afford it so oh well." You preach about being a good fish keeper and telling people how you do things in the best interest of the fish even at your sacrifice...and then you do the exact opposite and brag about it as if being able to afford to purchase fish entitles you to keep them in poor conditions....because you can. And God forbid anyone not agree with you, and give you the big thumbs up for adding to your "collection".


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow GG you got all over me on this situation.....I get your point.

If you and other feel that I'm it very wrong what im doing to keep my fish in my tank for temp and trying to get a bigger tank for them...if you feel that you are upset about this situation, and wanted to ban me then go ahead and ban me.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Why try to shift blame now to Sponsors? Go to your wife, open her purse and take out your balls and stand proud.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Why try to shift blame now to Sponsors? Go to your wife, open her purse and take out your balls and stand proud.


Dude!..I'm not blame a sponsor...it just a question and now i got the answer from GG.

what are you happy about?? I just hope you never bring my wife up with this..i didn't bring your gf in here. so I don't appreciated you mention about her


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Why try to shift blame now to Sponsors? Go to your wife, open her purse and take out your balls and stand proud.


Dude!..I'm not blame a sponsor...it just a question and now i got the answer from GG.

what are you happy about?? I just hope you never bring my wife up with this..i didn't bring your gf in here. so I don't appreciated you mention about her
[/quote]

Easy there KeemoSabi, I was simply talking about her purse. I said purse without "OWNERSHIP" you would understand it to be YOUR purse. I was simply stating where your balls where at. I'm happy all the time, why the need to ask? Bring up my now wife whenever you want. She'll gladly retort to what you say


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Why try to shift blame now to Sponsors? Go to your wife, open her purse and take out your balls and stand proud.


Dude!..I'm not blame a sponsor...it just a question and now i got the answer from GG.

what are you happy about?? I just hope you never bring my wife up with this..i didn't bring your gf in here. so I don't appreciated you mention about her
[/quote]

Easy there KeemoSabi, I was simply talking about her purse. I said purse without "OWNERSHIP" you would understand it to be YOUR purse. I was simply stating where your balls where at. I'm happy all the time, why the need to ask? Bring up my now wife whenever you want. She'll gladly retort to what you say








[/quote]

sure dude...you kool alright..and yea i'll take it easy with you..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Wow GG you got all over me on this situation.....I get your point.
> 
> If you and other feel that I'm it very wrong what im doing to keep my fish in my tank for temp and trying to get a bigger tank for them...if you feel that you are upset about this situation, and wanted to ban me then go ahead and ban me.


Why would I ban you? I dont ban people for how they keep their fish...that is completely up to them. All I was trying to do was show you why people were upset with your post...or at least why I think they were upset with your post. If you go back and read my posts about this subject I think you will find that I have not gotten worked up about your tanks at all. I stated my opinion about it...but nothing else. I just didnt understand what you expected from your post..or why you were so shocked by the members reaction to it.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Why try to shift blame now to Sponsors? Go to your wife, open her purse and take out your balls and stand proud.


Dude!..I'm not blame a sponsor...it just a question and now i got the answer from GG.

what are you happy about?? I just hope you never bring my wife up with this..i didn't bring your gf in here. so I don't appreciated you mention about her
[/quote]

Easy there KeemoSabi, I was simply talking about her purse. I said purse without "OWNERSHIP" you would understand it to be YOUR purse. I was simply stating where your balls where at. I'm happy all the time, why the need to ask? Bring up my now wife whenever you want. She'll gladly retort to what you say








[/quote]

sure dude...you kool alright..and yea i'll take it easy with you..
[/quote]

Cool cool, wasn't trying to rag on ya at all bud, just give'n ya some poo







Like I said above, lol you should of seen how Nismo and Harley handed me my ass on a silver platter when I argued with them not to mention the flak I got at the begining by asking all the same damn noob questions like what is the most aggressive? would a cichlid or piranha win in a fight? lol yeah, I was a douche "country scent" back then and I'm sure some would still argue that here lol Life is to short to hold grudges.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Bring up my now wife whenever you want.


Woah!! That horribly beautifull woman married you?! Congrats man!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I am kool with everyone and no hard feeling what so ever..in seriously..but when every one keeping pooring gas to fire one after another it hard for me to take it...

I'm not mad, I'm not piss, Just didn't expected this to happen..

I deserves it!...I really do.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Bring up my now wife whenever you want.


Woah!! That horribly beautifull woman married you?! Congrats man!!
[/quote]








yes yes I am now in that category of when you look at a guy next to stunningly gorgeous woman and all you can think is, "How in the hell did he get her?"

I'm truly lucky and thank you sir!


----------



## chasingtime (Feb 8, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I am kool with everyone and no hard feeling what so ever..in seriously..but when every one keeping pooring gas to fire one after another it hard for me to take it...
> 
> I'm not mad, I'm not piss, Just didn't expected this to happen..
> 
> I deserves it!...I really do.


nah, you dont deserve it. alot of you guys on this site are just jerk offs that have too much time on youre hands. quit beating your chest to get the last word in and move on, pricks...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

chasingtime said:


> I am kool with everyone and no hard feeling what so ever..in seriously..but when every one keeping pooring gas to fire one after another it hard for me to take it...
> 
> I'm not mad, I'm not piss, Just didn't expected this to happen..
> 
> I deserves it!...I really do.


nah, you dont deserve it. alot of you guys on this site are just jerk offs that have too much time on youre hands. quit beating your chest to get the last word in and move on, pricks...
[/quote]

Yeahhhhhhhhhh, And I would believe all the infinite wisdom chasingtime has because he's been here soo long that he's accumulated a massive 67 post.







no matter where you go in life someone KNOWS it all. You don't deserve it 2Fury, lets all have a hug and move on.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Why try to shift blame now to Sponsors? Go to your wife, open her purse and take out your balls and stand proud.


Dude!..I'm not blame a sponsor...it just a question and now i got the answer from GG.

what are you happy about?? I just hope you never bring my wife up with this..i didn't bring your gf in here. so I don't appreciated you mention about her
[/quote]

Seriously Outh... stop crying about this sh*t. You brought it on yourself with this stupid thread. You complain people tell you how to keep your fish, etc... you do the exact same thing though, you will get all over people for overstocking tanks... what do you think a newb would think if they came on, saw you post, then looked at your threads and saw the threads on how your tanks were setup.

Just relax dude, and stop drawing attention to yourself... let the threads die and move on.

And dont f*ck with Crosshairs wife... she is f-in HOT!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Now now let not go there with chasingtime....it is just giving his opinion like the rest of you and nothing wrong with that...

I am pretending nothing happen and I am pretending I don't have all those piranha in my tank..I'm not going to hug you CROSS or anyone els in here, but I'll shake ya hands and move on with in..



therizman1 said:


> Why try to shift blame now to Sponsors? Go to your wife, open her purse and take out your balls and stand proud.


Dude!..I'm not blame a sponsor...it just a question and now i got the answer from GG.

what are you happy about?? I just hope you never bring my wife up with this..i didn't bring your gf in here. so I don't appreciated you mention about her
[/quote]

Seriously Outh... stop crying about this sh*t. You brought it on yourself with this stupid thread. You complain people tell you how to keep your fish, etc... you do the exact same thing though, you will get all over people for overstocking tanks... what do you think a newb would think if they came on, saw you post, then looked at your threads and saw the threads on how your tanks were setup.

Just relax dude, and stop drawing attention to yourself... let the threads die and move on.

And dont f*ck with Crosshairs wife... she is f-in HOT!








[/quote]

Well said Mike!..Agreed with you every single words...let the thread die and move on.

I am waiting for GG to lock this thread!...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Why try to shift blame now to Sponsors? Go to your wife, open her purse and take out your balls and stand proud.


Dude!..I'm not blame a sponsor...it just a question and now i got the answer from GG.

what are you happy about?? I just hope you never bring my wife up with this..i didn't bring your gf in here. so I don't appreciated you mention about her
[/quote]

Seriously Outh... stop crying about this sh*t. You brought it on yourself with this stupid thread. You complain people tell you how to keep your fish, etc... you do the exact same thing though, you will get all over people for overstocking tanks... what do you think a newb would think if they came on, saw you post, then looked at your threads and saw the threads on how your tanks were setup.

Just relax dude, and stop drawing attention to yourself... let the threads die and move on.

And dont f*ck with Crosshairs wife... she is f-in HOT!








[/quote]

Thank you sir! I'm getting ready to put her in my Avatar









Man I got a quick reply due to this super uber fast server







Joking GG, just joking


----------



## chasingtime (Feb 8, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I am kool with everyone and no hard feeling what so ever..in seriously..but when every one keeping pooring gas to fire one after another it hard for me to take it...
> 
> I'm not mad, I'm not piss, Just didn't expected this to happen..
> 
> I deserves it!...I really do.


nah, you dont deserve it. alot of you guys on this site are just jerk offs that have too much time on youre hands. quit beating your chest to get the last word in and move on, pricks...
[/quote]

Yeahhhhhhhhhh, And I would believe all the infinite wisdom chasingtime has because he's been here soo long that he's accumulated a massive 67 post.







no matter where you go in life someone KNOWS it all. You don't deserve it 2Fury, lets all have a hug and move on.








[/quote]
CROSSHAIR223, there are many in here with less posts than you and many with more. does that really make them less or more wise than you? now i have the last word until you reply again. try to refrain from replying. its hard isnt it???


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)




----------

